# (◞ꈍ∇ꈍ) Amnesia's doodlie shop ♡ Open ♡ FULL spots ♡ NEW STYLE!



## Amnesia (Dec 17, 2013)

*(◞ꈍ∇ꈍ) Amnesia's doodlie shop ♡ Open ♡ FULL spots ♡ NEW STYLE!*

Amnesia's doodlie shop ♡(*?∀`*)人(*?∀`*)♡
Where the drawing magic happens

*P.S: I WILL DO EACH STYLE EACH DAY SO IT'S EASIERR, SO PLEASE DON'T GO ALL KICK ASS ON ME FOR BEING SLOW. ; v ;
Oh and if you reserved a spot but never filled in a form, I will remove you off the list so it flows.*​
*Mini Announcements:* 
 - On the 31st December & 1st of January 2014, I will still be drawing but most likely resting. (ﾉ?д`)
- 1st of January 2014 or the 2nd is when Pixel Art shop is open!
- 29th of January 2014 is when school starts so I'm more busy then.


Welcome to Amnesia's Doodlie shop (◡‿◡✿)
Below I have just two art styles to choose from at the moment, I will be creating more in the future. 
My timezone is *AEST* (Australian Eastern Standard Time).
*Please use the format I've made below or else your order won't be put onto the list.* It's there for a reason.

*Before we start, some rules you must follow:* (@◇@)


Be patient with your work!
Keep chatter to a minimum
Do not steal the artwork
*Do NOT, constantly pester me or else I'll remove your order. I need privacy too.*
You can request multiple styles, but you cannot request another commission for the same style you ordered if one is already in place.
We can always negotiate pricing
*You must pay first in order for me to begin your drawing.
ONLY 2 VILLAGERS MAX
YOU MAY CHANGE STYLES IF I HAVEN'T STARTED ON YOUR WORK
You may get a refund if I haven't started on your work!
I'm not super saiyan so don't expect your work to be done in a snap. 
*
*

Artwork examples:



Spoiler: Style 1














Spoiler: Style 2













Spoiler: Style 3
















Spoiler: Villager Gijinka - ROUGH SKETCH (will get better pics)














(｡･ω･｡)
Style 1 Price: 500k
Style 2 Price: 800k
Style 3 Price: 300k
+ Villager: 100k
+ Villager gijinka: 150k

Format:



		HTML:
	

[b]Username:[/b]
[b]Style preference:[/b]
[b]Background or no?[/b]
[b]Mayor/villager reference:[/b]
[b]Any notes?[/b]
[b]Payment:[/b]



List for Style 1:

1. Kammeh - Mayor | Style 1 | Beau & Caroline | 0%
2. Akikitsune - Mayor | Style 1 | Hamphrey | 0%
3. Stargazer741 - Mayor | Style 1 | Chrissy & Francine | 0%
4. Snow - Mayor | Style 1 | Felicity & Lolly
5. Sej - Mayor | Style 1 | Twiggy & Kid Cat
6.

List for Style 2:

1. gnoixaim - Mayor | Style 2 | Beau & Stitches | 70%
2. Stargazer741 - Mayor | Style 2 | Chrissy & Francine | 0%
3. BellBringerGreen* - Mayor | Style 2 | 0%
4. KitsuneNikki* - Mayor | Style 2 | Diana (Gijinka)
5. ZanessaGaily - Mayor | Style 2 | Coco & Phoebe
6. TheCreeperHugz - Mayor | Style 2 | Agent S (Gijinka)

List for Style 3:

1. Akkitsune* - Mayor | Style 3 | Long hair.
2. Toffee -  Pic  |  Pic 2  | Style 3
3. Hazelx - Mayor | Style 3 | Zucker | Background
4. mayorkerri - Mayor | Style 3 
5. oppimoo - Mayor | Style 3 
6. Makkine - Mayor w/ diff skin | Style 3 | Stitches

* = Not paid
% = Progress

I will try to be quick with your commissions m(_ _)m;;

(ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


Spoiler: Finished Commissions



Chessa




Cannome




ArtemisTheWarlock



Stargazer741





lynn105













Reserve a pixel commission spot:

1. Chessa
2. Cannome
3. lynn105
4. gnoixaim
5. Stargazer741 

If you reserve a spot now, you won't have to wait for when I take commissions! (✿◠‿◠)


Spoiler: Examples of Pixel Art





















Click to expand...

**
Want to see more art? Follow me on tumblr below!

drawet.tumblr.com​drawet.tumblr.com*


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 17, 2013)

oh my goodness they're adorable. i love the softer shades and colors.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 17, 2013)

Ahh these are so cute! c: I hope you take bell commissions xD


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys <3! I might take commissions, but maybe sometime later. 
I'm testing out styles of colouring/drawing so yeah.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 17, 2013)

That is absolutely cute!


----------



## Summ3rain (Dec 17, 2013)

Really whimsical and pretty <3 I hope you start taking commissions too


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the simplicity to it~~ so pretty!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you guys! I'll take commissions in a couple of days or so.


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 17, 2013)

Omg I hope I'll get a commission spot! It seems like every other artist on here always has full commissions 24/7 xD


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 17, 2013)

This one was a test but I got carried away xD


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 17, 2013)

soo cute!! ^^


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I need a commission from you O.O Those soft, pastel colours are beautiful.


----------



## Toffee (Dec 18, 2013)

Awh super cute, I'll commission once you start to take them.
I like your forum name too. (amnesia is a great anime imo)


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

Very well-made. I'd give anything to be able to draw well.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys ^-^ I feel appreciated!
I think everyone can draw, just different styles ^u^ Even stick figures are drawing.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks guys ^-^ I feel appreciated!
> I think everyone can draw, just different styles ^u^ Even stick figures are drawing.



Do scribbles count?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 18, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> Do scribbles count?



Yes x3 I always graffiti my school books with scribbles.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 18, 2013)

Love your doodles! Can't wait when you do commissions!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

As promised, I am now taking commissions <3 Please use the format on first page or you won't be put onto the list.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 19, 2013)

*Username:* gnoixaim
*Style preference:* Style 2
*Background or no?* No
*Mayor/villager reference:* Beau and Stitches (Chrissy or Francine, whatever you'd prefer) OR all 4? LOL


Spoiler










*Any notes?* Could have them doing some sort of activity? Eating/watering flowers/coffee/gossiping, ANYTHING.
*Payment:* Will update

I was wondering what your your Villager limit? ALSO, do you have a reference of your Villager gijinkas?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> *Username:* gnoixaim
> *Style preference:* Style 2
> *Background or no?* No
> *Mayor/villager reference:* Beau and Stitches (Chrissy or Francine, whatever you'd prefer) OR all 4? LOL
> ...



Ah yes ^^ It's a rough sketch as I'm practicing what kind of style they should be in. My limit for villagers will be 2 x3 I'll do the first villagers you mention.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 19, 2013)

OMG too cute~~ I'd like to commission you please  


*Username:* ArtemisTheWarlock
*Style preference:* Style 2
*Background or no?* Yes 
*Mayor/villager reference:* Fauna and Lolly (gijinka)
*Any notes?* please make the pic of the three of us having a picnic
*Payment:* total 1.1 mil

Reference: Mayor Ali Love


----------



## Chessa (Dec 19, 2013)

*Username:*Chessa
*Style preference:* style 2
*Background or no?*no
*Mayor/villager reference:*in this post
*Any notes?* Could you do my mayor together with Lolly and Apple? Being cute sitting on a bench or in a flower field or something like that
*Payment:*What will the total of that be? Just send me a message when you want me to pay, I can come over to your town or you can come to mine, just what you see best, thank you!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

Added both of you into the list ^_^


----------



## Cannome (Dec 19, 2013)

*Username:* cannome
*Style preference:* 1
*Background or no?* no
*Mayor/villager reference:* yes, me:  with stitches, please
*Any notes?* preferably sitting on a bench 
*Payment:* 650k

just pm me when you want the payment.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 19, 2013)

*Username:* Lynn105
*Style preference:* Style A (or similar to the test example on the first page?)
*Background or no?* no
*Mayor/villager reference:*Mayor:[x][x][x][x]+ Goldie and Fauna (not gijinka)
*Any notes?* asfjkl did you watch the Amnesia anime before? ;v; lol and I can pay you when I'm done with school! c: Also could I get a mini gif of the villagers bobbing up and down? xD I remember you had a gif of marshal doing that in one of your previous sigs!
*Payment:*750k (or more?)


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 19, 2013)

Whoops, didn't notice you answered my question >.> I can pay you tonight, you can do either gijinka or not. YOU HAVE ARTISTIC FREEDOM <3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

Woah guiz, sorry for not answering! xD I was asleep but I'm awake again because it's too hot.

@lynn105: Yes! c: Of course. I'm assuming Style A refers to Style 1. And yes, I've watched Amnesia ~

@gnoixaim: Okay ^u^ Feel free to let me know when you're paying! I'll probably do Gijinkas >:3 So your total is 1.1mil.


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 19, 2013)

Kammeh
Style 1
No background




Could you draw me holding hands with the villagers Caroline and Beau? (Caroline on my left and Beau to my right)
What's the total? c:


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

Kammeh said:


> Kammeh
> Style 1
> No background
> 
> ...



I'll PM you the total ^^ Lemme just add you to the list ~

-

Finished commission for Chessa!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 19, 2013)

Absolutely perfect!! Thank you for accepting my commission !


----------



## Cannome (Dec 19, 2013)

here's a lighter photo for reference for my mayor.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

Cannome said:


> View attachment 21359 here's a lighter photo for reference for my mayor.



Thanks!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Ahh <3 I've created my first pixel art ~ My arm hurts xD; So I'll colour in commissions tomorrow.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 20, 2013)

...omg, I DIDN'T KNOW YOU DID PIXEL ART? I feel bad if I requested one >.<!!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> ...omg, I DIDN'T KNOW YOU DID PIXEL ART? I feel bad if I requested one >.<!!



Haha xD I just learnt to make it in 20mins.
I might take requests in the future c: Gonna see if I can make better pixels.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Haha xD I just learnt to make it in 20mins.
> I might take requests in the future c: Gonna see if I can make better pixels.



WELL, the one you just made looks amazing. <3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> WELL, the one you just made looks amazing. <3



Thank you! ; v ; I agree, it looks pretty good for a first timer xD.
*so proud of myself*


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Thank you! ; v ; I agree, it looks pretty good for a first timer xD.
> *so proud of myself*



AND YOU SAID IT TOOK YOU 20 MINUTES? <333

I'll make sure to keep a look out when you open for pixel commissions ! ;D


----------



## Cannome (Dec 20, 2013)

your pixel art is so cute! that'll be my next commission, for sure!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Cannome said:


> your pixel art is so cute! that'll be my next commission, for sure!



Thanks! c: ~

Pixel art #2:


----------



## Cannome (Dec 20, 2013)

adorableee!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 20, 2013)

Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks guys <3

-

Cannome's commission is finished!


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 20, 2013)

these are amazing ;-;


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> these are amazing ;-;



Thank yew x3!


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 20, 2013)

I love that you include your "Moodlet of the day" hehe..


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> I love the "Moodlet of the day" hehe..



Haha xD It's just so people know how I'm feeling for now.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll take some reservations for the pixel art <3! Just leave your name below, that's all.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 20, 2013)

I would love one!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Chessa said:


> I would love one!



You're on the reservation list now <3


----------



## Chessa (Dec 20, 2013)

Great!


----------



## Cannome (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd love one, too!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd like a pixel slot if there's any left! c:


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Added both of you onto the list ^^


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd love a pixel slot if still available <3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep! c: You're in the 4th spot.


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, I'd like the last spot if no one has claimed it yet! 

Username:Akikitsune
Style preference: style 1
Background or no? no
Mayor/villager reference: http://i.imgur.com/sDQOCOm.jpg
Any notes? Could you please draw Hamphrey and I?
Payment: 600k


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Akikitsune said:


> Hi, I'd like the last spot if no one has claimed it yet!
> 
> Username:Akikitsune
> Style preference: style 1
> ...



Sure thing! c: Let me know when you're able to pay.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 20, 2013)

I WANT A PIXEL COMMISSION


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

You're on the last spot!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> You're on the last spot!



Oh thank goodness. I wish artists didnt update their stuff while im sleeping.  anyway, here's a ref of my mayor.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the ref d: I'll keep it in mind. 

Just thinking how much I should charge pixels for xD Like 50k or 100k.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks for the ref d: I'll keep it in mind.
> 
> Just thinking how much I should charge pixels for xD Like 50k or 100k.


*coughs* - You should probably charge more than what you're charging for your regular commissions. I'm sure pixels are harder` Maybe 500k+ for it? DON'T UNDERCHARGE! <3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 20, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> *coughs* - You should probably charge more than what you're charging for your regular commissions. I'm sure pixels are harder` Maybe 500k+ for it? DON'T UNDERCHARGE! <3



Sssh.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Loool xD
It all depends on the mayor complexity, like if they have so much detailed clothing.
Maybe 100k-300k ^^; The drawings take longer since I have to make loads of layers for stuff.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

3rd Pixel Art test:






-

Time to colour in Artemis's drawing and I'll move on to the other commissions ^^


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> 3rd Pixel Art test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I snag that art commission slot after you finish with Artemis?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Can I snag that art commission slot after you finish with Artemis?



Sure! xD


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Sure! xD



Thank you, because I dont want you to finish, then have someone come in and take the last spot again while im sleeping/idle/playing 999.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 20, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> 3rd Pixel Art test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!! ;D


----------



## asdf (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd love a pixel art of my mayor so much omg


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 21, 2013)

mukiao said:


> I'd love a pixel art of my mayor so much omg



Maybe when I finish some drawing commissions and open the pixel art shop, you can place an order when there's a free spot <3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock's commission is completed!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 23, 2013)

Testing out a new style:


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 23, 2013)

So cute ᶘ ᵔᴥᵔᶅ ~~


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Username:* Stargazrr741
*Style preference:* Style 1
*Background or no?* Yes
*Mayor/villager reference:* My mayor, with Chrissy and Francine




*Any notes?* I'd like Chrissy and Francine to be gjinkas, please.
*Payment:* 1M?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 23, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> *Username:* Stargazrr741
> *Style preference:* Style 1
> *Background or no?* Yes
> *Mayor/villager reference:* My mayor, with Chrissy and Francine
> ...



Adding onto the list ^^ I'll PM you when I'm available for payment (which might be the 26th).


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 23, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Adding onto the list ^^ I'll PM you when I'm available for payment (which might be the 26th).



Okay.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 23, 2013)

A doodle inspired by a tumblr person: rikappi <3 (I love her drawings)


----------



## Cannome (Dec 23, 2013)

^that is so adorable! xD


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!

A lil' mini comic since I was bored.


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi I would like style 1, my character with laughing with Twiggy then Kid Cat getting jealous. How much is that?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2013)

Sej said:


> Hi I would like style 1, my character with laughing with Twiggy then Kid Cat getting jealous. How much is that?



Hey there! I'm sorry to say but I have full spots at the moment, when I finish one, you can quickly nab a spot c:
If you would like, I can notify you when there's a free spot.


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes please, how long will it take you to finish one(sorry for being impatient)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and how much money will it be?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2013)

Sej said:


> Yes please, how long will it take you to finish one(sorry for being impatient)



Haha no worries xD Usually takes me either a few hours (if I have free time) or 1-2 days (this is mostly for style 1).
I won't be doing anything tomorrow since I have a celebration with me family for Christmas BBQ.


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok thanks, so notify me when you have a free space!


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey I was wondering if you were still taking reserves for Pixel art commissions. If so then can I please have one? Thanks if I can. When you are taking commissions for Pixel art will you be wanting pictures of mayors?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Hey I was wondering if you were still taking reserves for Pixel art commissions. If so then can I please have one? Thanks if I can. When you are taking commissions for Pixel art will you be wanting pictures of mayors?



Hey there! The reservations for the pixel art commissions are full :c sorry about that! I'm probably going to start taking them around 1st of January and complete the ones that are reserved.
And yes I will need your mayors.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok that's fine! I'll just ask when you start taking commissions!


----------



## Snow (Dec 24, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Hey there! I'm sorry to say but I have full spots at the moment, when I finish one, you can quickly nab a spot c:
> If you would like, I can notify you when there's a free spot.



Could you notify me as well? (style 1) Thanks!


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey! Sorry I haven't paid you yet xP been really busy. Will you be available today by any chance?


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you notify me when you have open spots as well? Thanks!


----------



## JJarmon (Dec 24, 2013)

May I reserve a spot for a pixel art commission?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 24, 2013)

I SEE YOU TWO AGAIN

SHOO


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2013)

Snow said:


> Could you notify me as well? (style 1) Thanks!



Sure thing! XD



Kammeh said:


> Hey! Sorry I haven't paid you yet xP been really busy. Will you be available today by any chance?



No worries, I've been a lil busy too lol. I'll PM you when I'm available o: (tomorrow or in a few hours that is.)



mapleshine said:


> Can you notify me when you have open spots as well? Thanks!



Sure thing!



JJarmon said:


> May I reserve a spot for a pixel art commission?



My pixel art commissions are full but I can notify you when I have free space. ^^


----------



## Levi (Dec 25, 2013)

I love the first style!
The colors are so soft and pretty..


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2013)

Levi said:


> I love the first style!
> The colors are so soft and pretty..



Thank you!


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 26, 2013)

Do you by chance have a tumblr? (HERE) Your art and her art look very similar.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Do you by chance have a tumblr? (HERE) Your art and her art look very similar.



I follow her! <3 I got permission to use her art style since I love it so much ; v ;


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 26, 2013)

Such cute art. I love the new style! Its good to be wide in ranges of style, which means more fun and more possibilities!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Makkine said:


> Such cute art. I love the new style! Its good to be wide in ranges of style, which means more fun and more possibilities!



Uwah ~ Thank you ; v ;!


----------



## Toffee (Dec 26, 2013)

Can you message me when a spot opens? ;_; style 3 is cute and I'll commission.

edit:

I actually would like two diff commissions, both same style. They're not my mayor though because I don't really have a ref for my mayor yet ;_; If that's okay...

*Username:* Toffee
*Style preference:* 3
*Background or no?* Whatever you feel like doing ^_^ But I would like to request a transparent version of both regardless please.
*Mayor/villager reference:* x & x
*Any notes?*
*Payment:* 600k? I believe. It would need to probably be tomorrow though.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Toffee said:


> Can you message me when a spot opens? ;_; style 3 is cute and I'll commission.



Sure ; v ;/ 

I'm going to see if I can remember everyone's name xD.

Drawing gnoixaim's and lynn105's commissions now o v o/ Let's see how many I'll get done today.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

I have an idea ; v ; I can just make spots for each style! It may be a lot of people BUT I'll try draw each style each day.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 26, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> I have an idea ; v ; I can just make spots for each style! It may be a lot of people BUT I'll try draw each style each day.



thats a perfect idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want commissions for styles 2 and 3! same villagers, same mayor, maximum pay!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> I have an idea ; v ; I can just make spots for each style! It may be a lot of people BUT I'll try draw each style each day.



I really want a slot for style 3 but does the "You can make another order once your current one is finished" rule apply for each style or any order? O:


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> I really want a slot for style 3 but does the "You can make another order once your current one is finished" rule apply for each style or any order? O:



That rule will apply for only that style (so if you have style 2, you can't order another style 2.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> thats a perfect idea!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want commissions for styles 2 and 3! same villagers, same mayor, maximum pay!



Sure thing! c: I'll PM you again.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 26, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> That rule will apply for only that style (so if you have style 2, you can't order another style 2.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



MAXIMUM

MAXIMUM


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2013)

Yay! ;w;

*Username:* Lynn105
*Style preference:* 3
*Background or no?* no
*Mayor/villager reference:* [x][x][x][x] (x)
*Any notes?* Could I be drinking some brewster's coffee or making a snowtyke? c: I can pay now too if you are avaliable! 
*Payment:* 300k!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay maybe I won't PM for now o -o But you guys know your total? 'Cuz I can go open my gates soon xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Okay maybe I won't PM for now o -o But you guys know your total? 'Cuz I can go open my gates soon xD



Yup! Let me know when gates are open! c:


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Gates open anyway * u *;;


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 26, 2013)

*Username:* BellBringerGreen
*Style preference:* Style 2
*Background or no?* Transparent, so No
*Mayor/villager reference:* You can use the pixel in my signature for reference.
*Any notes?* Do you think you could scale it so the height matches with the signature restriction? If you can't, I understand.
*Payment:* 800k, and 850k if you can scale it to the height.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> *Username:* BellBringerGreen
> *Style preference:* Style 2
> *Background or no?* Transparent, so No
> *Mayor/villager reference:* You can use the pixel in my signature for reference.
> ...



I think I'm able to scale it down ^_^ No need to pay an extra. I'll PM you once I'm available xD (finishing off sketches)


----------



## Snow (Dec 27, 2013)

Put me down for a style 1 commission please!!

*Username:* Snow
*Style preference:* 1
*Background or no?* No
*Mayor/villager reference:* Will upload tomorrow
*Any notes?* My mayor + Lolly and Felicity
*Payment:* 700k


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd like to also reserve a style 3 if that's alright?
*Username:* Akikitsune
*Style preference:* 3
*Background or no?* nope
*Mayor/villager reference:*http://i.imgur.com/X2Ri8d6.jpg
*Any notes?* Please make my hair look long, like down to the character's feet?
*Payment:* 300k, 900k for both of my orders together


----------



## Toffee (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh nevermind on messaging me I see spots are opened now. I'll edit my post with my commission if that's alright ^^


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Sure thing! And what do you mean your orders together? As in both styles are in the same picture? Because if it's that, I can't do it. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toffee said:


> Oh nevermind on messaging me I see spots are opened now. I'll edit my post with my commission if that's alright ^^



Sure thing o:


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 27, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Sure thing! And what do you mean your orders together? As in both styles are in the same picture? Because if it's that, I can't do it. :c




no, just trying to keep track of everything for myself


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Akikitsune said:


> no, just trying to keep track of everything for myself



Ahh okay xDD


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 27, 2013)

You'll have to excuse my lack of a reference picture for a short while, I just got finished transferring my stuff from my old Ds to the new one and didn't realize the Eshop was having problems.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

No worries ^_^ You can just take your time. I'm a bit busy on pokemon training xD So I might not check here for a while.


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi if there is a free spot I would like to ask for a style 1. My character hugging Twiggy and then Kid Cat gets jealous how much money is that?

Here is my character


----------



## Evy J (Dec 27, 2013)

oh can i get a slot?


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

I think there is cause I just got a slot. Ask her in PM


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there still a spot?


----------



## Mao (Dec 27, 2013)

Me if there's still a slot nvdkjf

*Username:* Hazelx
*Style preference:* Style 3 please ^_^
*Background or no?* No background :3
*Mayor/villager reference:*


Spoiler










 is mayor and Zucker holding bubble wands ok? I'm wearing: this dress, tortoise specs, hairbow wig and white patent shoes
*Any notes?* Is it ok for it to be _kinda_ similar to the one in your sig? I don't know if that even is style 3 sorry hfmkhsd
*Payment:* 400k


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 27, 2013)

*Username:* Makkine.
*Style preference:* Style 3.
*Background or no?* Transparent. :3
*Mayor/villager reference:* this post and could you make the skin this color? click V
*Payment: *400k
*Any notes?* Could you make it 2 sizes? One that could go into a signature? Thank you! Also, could you draw me and Stitches eating a cake? Thank ya! :3

It may take me a few minutes to get the bells, I'm literally broke ;w;


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Style 2 + 3 are the only ones with a spot still xD I'm sorry for late reply, was sleeping.
Adding ya onto the list ~


----------



## Mao (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, post edited ^_^


----------



## reyy (Dec 27, 2013)

aaah ahhhh so cute

*Username:* Grumpy Cat
*Style preference:* style 2 eep
*Background or no?* BACKGROUND YES. The background i want to be: cherry trees and flowers around a lake
*Mayor/villager reference:*

*Any notes?* I want Octavian and Marina sitting on a bench eatin' ice cream ooh ooh make them blush and i'm just sitting behind a tree lookin' all smug like ''eheheh i set them up and now they will date''
*Payment:* BELLZ


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Adding in the order o: I'll let you know when I'm available.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there still a spot open? c:

*Username: Megatastic*
*Style preference: 3*
*Background or no? No*
*Mayor/villager reference:



*
*Any notes? No~ c:*
*Payment: 300k*


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Megatastic said:


> Is there still a spot open? c:
> 
> *Username: Megatastic*
> *Style preference: 3*
> ...



Uwah ~ ; v ; Style 3 is full, same with style 1. I can PM you if there are more spots left.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 27, 2013)

Aw okies~ c:
Thank you!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Finished with *Stargazer741*'s commission! (Francine looks weird ; v ; )






- - - Post Merge - - -

Time to colour in gnoixaim's drawing and start drawing lynn's!


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 28, 2013)

Aww, were there styles for 1 open?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sorry ; v ; It's full once again!
So many people love Style 1 so I'll probably work on that one more ~


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

Finished commission for *lynn105*
I'll work on the rest /o/ (aka; style 1 & 2)


----------



## kasane (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh hello! It's meeeee~
Can I get a slot? OwO
*Username:* Helen
*Style preference:* Style 2
*Background or no?* Nah, all goods
*Mayor/villager reference:* 
 Also, could you include Diana in as well? Gijinka style c:
*Any notes?* Doesn't look like it XDD
*Payment:* 800k + 150k = 950k ^^


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh hello ~ Fancy meeting you here xD Adding you onto the list now!


----------



## Snow (Dec 28, 2013)

Yay! I made it in. here's the reference:



Spoiler



View attachment 19364

View attachment 19365



Please let me know when's a good time to meet up and pay you -- I have family here for the weekend so I won't be on much but I'd like to get you your payment. thanks!!

Ah and so you don't have to dig for my original post:

Username: Snow
Style preference: 1
Background or no? No
Mayor/villager reference: Will upload tomorrow
Any notes? My mayor + Lolly and Felicity
Payment: 700k


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 28, 2013)

Alright I was finally able to add my reference :')


----------



## kerri (Dec 28, 2013)

ahhh cute art! so excited spots are open!

*Username:* MayorKerri
*Style preference:* Style 3
*Background or no?* No
*Mayor/villager reference:*

*Any notes?* N/A
*Payment:* 300k


----------



## Mao (Dec 28, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Me if there's still a slot nvdkjf
> 
> *Username:* Hazelx
> *Style preference:* Style 3 please ^_^
> ...



Could I edit slightly please? If you could add a background of just the sky and grass we're standing on, it would be awesome xD also, I have already paid n_n sorry if this sounded rude btw D:


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 28, 2013)

//ahah i'd also like to change something really quick. just a small tiny change just put a picnic cloth under me and stitches haha ill just go now and get bells ;w;


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

No worries guys xD Time to edit moaaaar ~


----------



## oppimoo (Dec 28, 2013)

*Username:* oppimoo
*Style preference:* style 3 please *u* <3
*Background or no?* nuuu ;w; 
*Mayor/villager reference:* 


*Any notes?* THEY'RE SO FUGGIN' ADORABLE. DUISHJDSKA. /has a spasm. ;//3//; could you make her as like tsundere/grumpily adorable like marshall as possible please?~
*Payment:* 500k


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

Sure thing! ; v ; (Is trying to find all those that needs to pay xD)


----------



## Keen (Dec 28, 2013)

Not sure if the thread title is uptodate but do you have open slots?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

Only for Style 2 ; v ;


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow.. 
Can't wait to get 800K. XDD
These are great! <3


----------



## chocobeann (Dec 29, 2013)

omg i looove style 3!! * ^ * <333


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't draw


----------



## janedoe (Dec 29, 2013)

If I pay you 2 billion Bells, can I hire you to be my personal artist? Move in with me!

Kidding. Anyway, your art is so beautiful. If only Style 3 was open ;.;


----------



## Mao (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not trying to pester you and I honestly do not mind if it takes a month for my commission to be finished, but if people don't pay for a certain amount of time, will you move on? ^^'


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2013)

I uh.. kinda wasted all my bells on making my house big
Can I revoke my commision? ;3;


----------



## Mira (Dec 29, 2013)

Aww, I was hoping for a slot for style 3! Waiting until there's a slot. Cute art! Loving it :3


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 29, 2013)

Amnesia, you can put mine on hold and let Mira have the spot I suppose. I'm working on my town and having a hard time making bells. ;w;


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2013)

I got the money for Style 2.. Grabbing a picture of my Mayor.. 

But for adding animals, it's +100K per villager, or is it just to add a villager?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2013)

*Mega update to all those that replied xDDD*

Sure thing peoplez ; v ; I'll try complete lots of the commissions! This is my first time doing an art shop and I'm happy that people are interested in it ~ *bows* Thank you everyone!

@Hazelx - Yeah I will remove those who haven't paid in about 1 week c: ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> I got the money for Style 2.. Grabbing a picture of my Mayor..
> 
> But for adding animals, it's +100K per villager, or is it just to add a villager?



It's 100k per villager o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 1 spot for style 3 open as Makkine is on hold ; v ; Don't start world war on it now.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2013)

*Username:* ZanessaGaily
*Style preference:* Style 2
*Background or no?* No, thanks.

*Mayor/villager reference:* 






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Any notes?* Can I also get Coco and Phoebe in my picture too? 
*Payment:* 1 million bells


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> *Username:* ZanessaGaily
> *Style preference:* Style 2
> *Background or no?* No, thanks.
> 
> ...



On the list! c: You'll receive a PM for when I'm able for the transaction.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> On the list! c: You'll receive a PM for when I'm able for the transaction.



Thank you :3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a random child Mikasa for you all m(_ _)m


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2013)

MIKASA!! <3

that's so cute :3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you! c: I love doing that kind of style. (i love way too many styles)


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 1, 2014)

Oo...
Can I also get, in my order, Phoebe and Coco in gijinka style? That's gonna be 300K to my order.. 
So it'll be 1,300,000.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Oo...
> Can I also get, in my order, Phoebe and Coco in gijinka style? That's gonna be 300K to my order..
> So it'll be 1,300,000.



Sure! c: Tomorrow I'll be able available.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, your art is cute, I'll probably order soon once I get a pic of my mayor up (if I can do that while you still have an available slot )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

*Username:* TheCreeperHugz
*Style preference:* Style 2 
*Background or no?* no background
*Mayor/villager reference:*




*Any notes?* Can my mayor be sitting on a blue bench, with a gijinka of Agent S?
                  Edit: please draw my hair longer too 
*Payment:* 950k, I think

Sorry for the bad quality reference, it wouldn't let me upload one straight from my 3ds. If you can work with that, great, if not, let me know and I can try to get a better pic for you.


----------



## Mao (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's a better reference: http://i.imgur.com/SYqAyme.jpg http://i.imgur.com/XzgWz4V.jpg :3


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> *Username:* TheCreeperHugz
> *Style preference:* Style 2
> *Background or no?* no background
> *Mayor/villager reference:*
> ...



I can work with that ^^ I just need to know the hairstyle you have and shoes/socks.



Hazelx said:


> Here's a better reference: http://i.imgur.com/SYqAyme.jpg http://i.imgur.com/XzgWz4V.jpg :3



Ty! Updating now.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> I can work with that ^^ I just need to know the hairstyle you have and shoes/socks.



The hairstyle is the 10th one on here (I'm very serious - Grin and bear it) but could you do it longer?
Oh, and I have white stockings and school shoes on.


----------



## Snow (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey - the listing says I still haven't paid? Was there a problem w/ the amount?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah no xD I forgot to update that.


----------



## Snow (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok cool! I was afraid I brought the wrong amount I was in such a rush! thanks!!


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you still have any spots open?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Do you still have any spots open?



Hi, my title says FULL so I'm pretty sure not c:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

Waah ._. My brother messed up my pen/brush/colouring settings on the program I use so I'll take a while trying to get them back to what they were (if I remember).

In the meantime, at least I doodled this picture before I was done xD And finished Lynn's style 1 finally.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

I dun goofed


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> *Username:* Stargazer741
> *Style preference:* Style 1
> *Background or no?* no
> *Mayor/villager reference:*
> ...



You already have a style 1 commission > w >

- - - Post Merge - - -

moar pictures from earlier today = w =/






Pixel shop will be open veeeeeeeeeery soooon


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> You already have a style 1 commission > w >
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


GODDA...ugh. I hate my memory.


----------



## Mao (Jan 2, 2014)

So cute omfg sskqorwjor


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm super excited ohmigosh wow your sucha  good aristAHH


----------



## Cannome (Jan 2, 2014)

i can't wait for pixel art!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2014)

GUYS I'M SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN POSTING OR OPENING D: I'm really stressed out from a few things (one being NL lol.)
I have a few weeks before I start school again so I'll definitely finish everything c: I don't wanna feel like a criminal and make you guys think I scammed you or anything DX You're all awesome and stuff.

I'll be posting the commissions on my tumblr instead if that's alright! c: Stay fruity ~


----------



## sej (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you please private message me mine please?


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 8, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> GUYS I'M SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN POSTING OR OPENING D: I'm really stressed out from a few things (one being NL lol.)
> I have a few weeks before I start school again so I'll definitely finish everything c: I don't wanna feel like a criminal and make you guys think I scammed you or anything DX You're all awesome and stuff.
> 
> I'll be posting the commissions on my tumblr instead if that's alright! c: Stay fruity ~



Thats fine! Take your time.


----------



## Snow (Jan 8, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> GUYS I'M SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN POSTING OR OPENING D: I'm really stressed out from a few things (one being NL lol.)
> I have a few weeks before I start school again so I'll definitely finish everything c: I don't wanna feel like a criminal and make you guys think I scammed you or anything DX You're all awesome and stuff.
> 
> I'll be posting the commissions on my tumblr instead if that's alright! c: Stay fruity ~



No problem! take your time!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 8, 2014)

Are there spots available? :0


----------



## Mao (Jan 9, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Are there spots available? :0



... Title


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> ... Title


 I couldn't tell because it says full BUT it also says open. I was a little confused that's why I asked :<


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 10, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I couldn't tell because it says full BUT it also says open. I was a little confused that's why I asked :<



It _looks_ like there is a spot open for Style 1, but I may be wrong.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Username:* Foxehtrot28
*Style preference:* Stytle 1
*Background or no?* Nah
*Mayor/villager reference:*  with Hans and Ruby c:
*Any notes?* Go ahead and take as long as you need cx and the poses can be however you think is creative Thanks much!!
*Payment:* 700k c:


----------



## Mao (Jan 10, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I couldn't tell because it says full BUT it also says open. I was a little confused that's why I asked :<



Oh sorry... I think there was a similar question like this, with a slot open but the comissions were still closed~


----------



## Cookiex (Jan 11, 2014)

Username: Cookiex
Style preference: Style 1
*Background or no? No
Mayor/villager reference: I'll show you when I pay you
Any notes? If you get in contact/ reply to me,and when I pay you and see my player, If you can make me a little tan that will be great! 
Payment: 500k 50k tip for the long work!*


----------



## Toffee (Jan 11, 2014)

Just a reminder, I haven't forgotten about paying for my commission and I'm ready to pay whenever, feel free to hit me up in pm any time and I'll try to get back within the day ^_^


----------



## kerri (Jan 17, 2014)

hey! just wanted to let you know i changed my name from mayorkerri to just kerri !
so you don't have trouble finding me in the future.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm no response in a long time. Are you still drawing? Because I'm very looking forward for it :3


----------

